# some marriage questions



## palomino (Oct 5, 2012)

i am an american 20 year old male, with a chinese fiancee who is 24 years old. we would like to get married in china soon, however we have encountered a problem with my age, since males in china must be 22 years of age to get married. i was wondering if anyone knew if i could get still get married in china with parental consent, or if the 22 year old age limit even applies to foreigners at all? 

if you dont know the answer could you please give me some contacts for the office responsible for marriages in china so that i may direct my question to them?

many regards,

petr


----------



## DaScorpioQueen (Aug 7, 2012)

Peter, 
I will ask my friends today for some information for you. Foreigners don't usually count, BUT there are some Chinese traditions that you may need proof of... Like do you have a house (or an apartment) for her to live in, are your parents paying for the wedding? Have you taken your wedding photos? Here the couple will take the wedding photos MONTHS before the wedding. The girls also rent their wedding dresses and the ceremony is unlike ANYTHING in The USA. 
I'd be happy to get as much info for you as I can.


----------



## DaScorpioQueen (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok, I've asked my friends. They have all said that being a foreigner the age rule doesn't apply to you. However, they recommend that you find out what documentation you will need by the local government to prove that you should be allowed to get married. As I said before they are pretty strict about the requirements. Best of luck on your wedding and your trip to China.


----------



## GrahamWeifang (Dec 14, 2012)

Isn't 20 too young to get married?
I think at just 20 years old, one doesn't know what living is about yet.

Graham


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

I married in China, I'm a lot older than you and regards age I think your age may be okay if you were marrying a non Chinese national. Your fiancee may not be permitted to marry any male under the age of 22 plus at 24yr your financee is very young to be getting married.
Most Chinese girls don't marry before 27 and you must provide a home, secure job, pay for wedding etc plus observe all the traditional family requirements.

If my son at 20yrs wanted to marry any girl let alone one from a different cultural background (adds pressure on relationship) I would suggest waiting a few yrs to see if the relationship had foundations.

Have you told her what you expect of her and what you will compromise on, has your finacee told you what she expects and will compromise on.


----------

